# Complete creatine Profile



## TheGame46 (Sep 10, 2006)

Creatine

Creatine is probably one of the simplest supplements when it comes to how it works I the body. Your body has one major source of energy, ATP (adenosine triphosphate). This molecule is basically and nucleic acid with 3 phosphate molecules attached to it. The third phosphate makes this molecule have a lot of potential energy in the form of donating one of its phosphates to another molecule. It is these donated phosphates that allow your muscles to work as well any every other process in your body that requires energy. Creatine in the body can be bound to phosphate to form creatine phosphate. Your body naturally stores creatine phosphate so when the ATP uses up one of its phosphates and becomes ATP it can take it from the creatine phosphate and become ATP again. This allows for a quicker replenishment of energy for you to use. Supplementing creatine can gradually increase you natural levels of creatine phosphate.

This means you can work out harder and longer. Increased creatine in the cell also causes the cell to take on more water than normal. This increases weight and size as well. Some theories suggest that the increased water could be anabolic in itself independent of creatine’s biological activity.

So why is there so many different creatines??
It used to be that creatine monohydrate was the best form. Then some companies came out with liquid creatine which was soon discovered to be complete junk because creatine is not very stable in liquid solutions. Then cell-tech was released which is essentially creatine monohydrate with a ton of sugar (dextrose). This caused an insulin spike that would increase the creatine taken up into the muscle as well as sugar and everything else.
Now there are methods out their to increase the creatine uptake without adding 80grams of carbs.

Much like I described in the BCAA thread, the creatine molecule is modified. Creatine ethyl ester can cross the cell membrane against the concentration gradient. This means that the cell does not limit this creatine uptake like it does creatine monohydrate which it essentially regulates just by concentration of salts and water inside vs. outside of cell.
So these modified versions of creatine basically beat mother natures natural regulation of creatine levels allowing for levels above the physiological norm.

Other form of creatine include Kry-Alkylin and Magnesium Creatine Chelate.
These two forms are just creatine monohydrate.

Kry-Alkylin is creatine monohydrate but is made in a basic environment to limit conversion of creatine to its biproduct creatinine. Creatinine in high levels is hard on the kidneys. Your body naturally releases creatinine from its own creatine. I think that the claims these people make on how much conversion there is probably a little over exagerated. But this is probably the most health concious form of creatine, but it is no more effective than plain creatine monohydrate.

The Magnesium creatine chelate is designed to be more stable in the stomache so that it can be uptaken into the blood stream and then maybe taken up into the muscles. This again is no more effective that creatine monohydrate accept you get about a 8% increase in creatine effect with the same dosage. Other forms of Magnesium added to creatine other than chelated to the creatine mlecule actually decrease the effect.

Creatine monohydrate has approximately a 10% absorbtion rate. creatine ehtyl ester has creatin absorption levels in the 90% range.
So if you are gonna buy a creatine product the CEE is far the most effective.

Effervescent creatine is a waste!!! don't buy those products


----------

